# whats yall favorite season to gig



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Whats yall favorite season to gig those big fatties?


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

November December and January


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

January thru December.


----------



## jgc (Aug 19, 2013)

In Texas it is November, lots less fishing pressure that month :whistling:.

just joking, gigging is off limits in November in Texas. I have no real experience, but could not avoid joking about it. Supposedly/generally by December most of our flounder have migrated out of the bays to warmer gulf water. That said, have heard that last year was an exception as the winter was so mild.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

September and October are my favorite times to gig flounder. The weather is cooler at night. 

Since I live in Texas, in Texas waters it's illegal to gig flounder in the month of November.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Oct and Nov but I start in March and end in Dec.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

If I had to pick a month, November. Haven't been much lately, but ill be out a lot more next three months.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

drifterfisher said:


> January thru December.


 TRUE:thumbup:


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

I start in March and fish until I'm tired of eat. I personally can't stand November and December because the assholes come out of the woodwork. I believe the guys that flounder even during the spring and summer are a lot friendlier than those that only fish the run.


----------

